# SHROOM ID NEEDED



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Went out yesterday to take a look around after all these rains and no luck with anything im familiar with... found there any idea?
[/url] 
[url=https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TCPBF6xUhGk/U_0NGf55xGI/AAAAAAAAPJs/bLXzGaIdXUI/w326-h579-no/IMG_20140826_174057_225.jpg][img][/url] 
[url=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-jRqZUdyawWU/U_0NbGTNlMI/AAAAAAAAPJ4/QzItgcFkZzo/w972-h547-no/IMG_20140826_174224_967.jpg][img][/url] 
[url=https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-HVnJSgNQExk/U_0M12gv98I/AAAAAAAAPJU/8wiCe10S-48/w972-h547-no/IMG_20140826_173918_537.jpg][img][/url] 
[url=https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6o8WxuUIMQM/U_0MzOp1LpI/AAAAAAAAPI8/Ur1F8nB4hv4/w972-h547-no/IMG_20140826_173855_799.jpg][img][/url] 

[url=https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-T25rMSw8GtY/U_0MvzPJPQI/AAAAAAAAPIw/FONRr0Y7IAY/w326-h579-no/IMG_20140826_173848_445.jpg][img][/url] 
[url=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KZVl2mtozzc/U_0M0oAAigI/AAAAAAAAPJI/Wx3Y4LxhJSA/w972-h547-no/IMG_20140826_173905_252.jpg][img][/url] 
and some false giant puff balls..
[url=https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6VRK-6h-n_0/U_0M_9GkKzI/AAAAAAAAPJg/i8F4uH9BzYc/w972-h547-no/IMG_20140826_174031_593.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

The first pictures could be ramaria or tremellodendron -- I found a few of those recently myself in Missouri.


----------

